# My mom died at Christmas



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

So sorry about your mom. 

I do think it's weird that no one ever noticed that the band's name was a little um... _too_ appropriate for a hospice.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree ... I mean, come on! Now I have to wonder what music they played!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

am sorry to hear about your moms passing. 


OMG how could NOBODY notice that name ???????

now that it was brought to their attention i wonder if the hospice still has that same band?


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry about your Mother. Could it be that the bands that bad. That thier not there when someone is about to pass, but it's thier regular gig. Thier not a mariachi band are they.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*And the Next group to play there...*

Could be the group from Northwestern Illinois/eastern Iowa called:
"You're An Hour Late And You Smell Like Beer!"
I wonder how they got their name?
A fancy woman's garden party had hired them, they were late and they smelled like beer!
She named their previously unnamed group! And it "Stuck"!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG! I am sorry for your loss but the naming...... um even I would of gotten the black humor of it..


----------

